
Introducing Supersonic Query Engine - Anon84
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2012/10/introducing-supersonic-query-engine.html
======
proksoup
Is Google doing stuff like this more in recent times (open sourcing things
related to their core competency, search), or have I only noticed recently?

Like <https://github.com/refr/> also.

[side note: I wish they'd put all of this on github in an organized fashion
like <http://github.com/linkedin> or <http://github.com/facebook> ]

